# NZ Herald - Average wage figures 'unrealistic'



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thought this might give people an idea of what salaries are like in NZ...

_'Employee representatives and a financial commentator say figures from a job website showing the average wage for New Zealand workers is more than $70,000, is unrealistic and sends the wrong signal to new immigrants.'_

Average wage figures 'unrealistic' - Business - NZ Herald News


----------



## K SD (Jun 26, 2013)

What is a livable annual income for a family of 4 coming to New Zealand?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

K SD said:


> What is a livable annual income for a family of 4 coming to New Zealand?


Depends where and what your lifestyle essentials are.
As a ball park figure Id say at least $100k for 2 adults with small children but if you want to live Auckland or Wellington you need to be adding + 20% onto that.
Lots of people get by on a lot less but as I say it all depends what you're used to and what creature comforts you will and will not do without.


----------



## K SD (Jun 26, 2013)

Would that amount be gross or net? And thank you for your reply.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

K SD said:


> Would that amount be gross or net? And thank you for your reply.


That would be gross.

The big issue you need to work out is how much you can afford in rent as it is very expensive in NZ.
Unfortunately this is due to the high interest rates pushing landlords mortgages up, the GST they must pay on that income and the fact they still want to make some money out of the deal!

2 adults and 2 children need minimum 3 beds and I'm thinking you would like a spare room for anyone else who visits or maybe an office, so a minimum decent 4 bed unfurnished house your talking at least $500 a week for a traditional kiwi home, not much insulation, single glazed, maybe a bit leaky and some sort of heating - if your lucky! oh and that's for a place 30 mins + away from the CBD!


----------



## K SD (Jun 26, 2013)

Despite the high cost of living (as it would seem living in rural US). Is the way of life there really as nice as it seemed when we were visiting over Christmas. I'm sure we did our fair share of tourist things but we hit the grocery stores not the eateries, walked the streets instead of taxis, took the long long long local bus ride from Rotura to Wellington, rented a car and went down most of the West coast by ourselves. It just felt like home to all of us which was strange because we had never been there before. That feeling has started all of this. Lol. I wonder how much time it takes foe the "love" to run out.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

K SD said:


> Despite the high cost of living (as it would seem living in rural US). Is the way of life there really as nice as it seemed when we were visiting over Christmas. I'm sure we did our fair share of tourist things but we hit the grocery stores not the eateries, walked the streets instead of taxis, took the long long long local bus ride from Rotura to Wellington, rented a car and went down most of the West coast by ourselves. It just felt like home to all of us which was strange because we had never been there before. That feeling has started all of this. Lol. I wonder how much time it takes foe the "love" to run out.


I doubt the way of life here will be the same living here compared to visiting here.
When you visit anywhere for a holiday you are always full of the joys of spring, want to have a good look around and see as much as possible, you will have pots of money at your disposal for the very purpose of enjoying yourself, you don't have to work, you don't have to take the kids to school, you don't have to do the weekly shop etc etc.
Living here will be a whole different experience as you will most likely have to earn the money by working, take the kids to school, pay rent and utilities and other bills.
Not saying it isn't nice as we think it is a better existence here over the UK, but real life is always, well........Real Life! It's no holiday!
You will treat it as such for the first few months but then slowly but surely you have to start treating it as your new life, which will be like your old life but in a different country unless you consciously change it for the better.

Regards,


----------



## K SD (Jun 26, 2013)

Very true.


----------



## hunty8 (Jul 12, 2013)

does anyone know where I can point my sister overseas to find out the wage rates in NZ any salary guides for IT Programmers specialising in Java? Thanks so much


----------



## Irish_nz (Mar 9, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Not saying it isn't nice as we think it is a better existence here over the UK, but real life is always, well........Real Life! It's no holiday!
> You will treat it as such for the first few months but then slowly but surely you have to start treating it as your new life, which will be like your old life but in a different country unless you consciously change it for the better.
> 
> Regards,



So true!!!


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

escapedtonz said:


> Unfortunately this is due to the high interest rates pushing landlords mortgages up, the GST they must pay on that income and the fact they still want to make some money out of the deal!


There is no GST on rental income.
Interest rates are near historical lows.
Rents are high due supply and demand, under supply of property mostly affecting Auckland


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Sorry, I meant to state Income Tax not GST.

Every person is liable to pay Income Tax on all earnings whether that comes from a salary, rental income on property / land or investments etc etc.
This will most likely be at a percentage a lot higher than GST.
So for example, if, as a landlord you received $850 a week in rental income, one would lose around $250 of that in tax, assuming your total earnings in that tax year push you into the highest tax bracket.


----------

